# Turbo Tax Self-Employed for free?



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Apparently we are supposed to have free access to Turbo Tax Self-Employed. They keep trying to charge me $119. Anyone know how to file for free?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

M138 said:


> Apparently we are supposed to have free access to Turbo Tax Self-Employed. They keep trying to charge me $119. Anyone know how to file for free?


The search feature comes in handy for this sort of thing. Type "free Turbotax" and you will get a couple of pages. Some have reported being charged but others say it is indeed free. And I think someone said the preparation was free but there was a charge for e-filing. Good luck.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Prep and Fed and State e-filing is free for the first part of the tax seasin. On the 2nd part of the season (now), only the Fed efiling is free. You have to pay +- 40 for state filing. But the latter is not compulsory. You can obtain your tax info from your Fed 1040 and file your State for free using other tax software. Most states provide free e-filing.


----------

